# Going Insane with Tempt Your Fate Details



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

I would really like to play the Tempt Your Fate this year at our party, but I am having some trouble figuring out the details. From what I have read, the setup for this game varies from balloons that are popped to cards in a bowl. Neither of these will work for me because our party is in a large dinning hall-type room with music playing loudly and lots of drinking. I am trying to come up with a way that when someone decides to tempt fate most of the crowd will be aware. Any ideas? 

I will have a microphone, so if I had someway for the guests to chose a number and then bring to me and I would find the corresponding fate and read aloud... Bah! I don't know! Help please! THANK YOU!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a large battery operated spooky door knocker. It is a huge skeletal or monster hand and when you push the button it is very loud and you hear the knock, knock and a long squeeking door opening. We use it for the Tempt Your Fate game. It hangs on the back door that heads outside to the screened in porch and back yard area. This thing is very loud. In past years we have let people choose when and who will tempt fate, but I may control that more this year.

Anyway, however you choose to do that side of it, I highly recommend a knocker of this type since everyone hears it and it is an ATTENTION GETTER. Then everyone is able to hear and see the Tempt You Fate event. You could do the reading and info on the microphone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

We have been using a cowbell. When someone gets brave (or drunk!) enough to risk picking a fate, they give it a ring. It definitely gets everyone's attention! If we (the hosts) are being tied up too much with the game, we put the cowbell up for a while so we can enjoy the party too! Then we will put it back out when we are ready


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

WE NEED MORE COWBELL!

Sorry, I couldn't resist. 


I'm doing TYF at my Witch's Night Out, which takes place at a restaurant. I'm trying to think of how to present the fates as well.


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

:


GiggleFairy said:


> WE NEED MORE COWBELL!


 Love It !!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

if i may jumpo in on this topic too..
ive been thinking about playing this game as well, but im not sure ive understood the rules completly..do the guest have to read the card out loud? i was thinking of some wierd fates like " reapeat everythin gpeople say to u for the next 10 minutes" would sorta fall to the ground if everyone knows he/she is gonna do it?

My theme is abandoned insane asylum so i think its gonna be in the " reception" area and maybe it should be a " treatment" or a " therapi-sesson" to take one. Not sure. Wewont have to loud music, but people will be scattered around in the rooms, soi think it will be a thing that to-tree people do togther like go and take a card each, and on some of them it says " dont read outload" maybe.. 
or maybe i misunderstood.. lol.. is there somewhere on this side where i can see the ground rules explained for halloween-dummies ?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Eva, anyway you could get a hold of a ton of empty pill bottles? You could put the fates in them and tell your guests it's time to take their medicine. lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Eva, anyway you could get a hold of a ton of empty pill bottles? You could put the fates in them and tell your guests it's time to take their medicine. lol


oooh thats a really good idea.. and put all the glasses on a metal tray..hmmm..


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

wal-mart recycles EVERYTHING and stores them in the back of the store ( mostly inside) every night in clean clear plastic bags for the recycling bins! so just go to the pharmacy and ask them for all the empty pill bottles that they are getting rid of. im sure they will give them to you when you explain why you need them. if theres any questions about it just ask to speak to a manager, most managers are realy good about service to the customers


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Its a good idea but here in Scandinavia where i live, there are very strickt rules regarding used medicin containers, so the pharacy wont give them out unfortunatly. But i think i can get some from vitamins etc of friends and family. 

Alo today i was given a box of unused testtubes with no lids on. They where ment for an experiement where they things where sensitive to light so they are "brown" because they are solar resistant, wich makes them look very cool and retro  i might use those for fates and have them in the "laboratorium" in my kitchen


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

For large, noisy environments, how about a small air horn like this: http://www.amazon.com/Air-Horn-9875...=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1317621875&sr=1-1 Believe me, they're LOUD!


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Maybe this will help explain things?! Here is my original post about Tempt Your Fate. My hubby & I are actually the ones who created the game for our Halloween party years ago. We still do it this same way as we like to keep it simple. However over the years it has taken on a life of its own on this forum! Its been fun watching everyones ideas & twists on this extremely fun party game! Let me know if you have any further questions. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/64040-adult-halloween-party-games.html

Happy Haunting,
~Rya


----------

